# Just in the last hour ......................................



## mmcmdl (Jul 6, 2022)

I've been disabled , terminated and rehired . What a morning !


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 6, 2022)

Busy morning


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 6, 2022)

Friggin paperwork . Caught up between work and the doctor , ya just can't win these days .


----------



## wachuko (Jul 6, 2022)

Roller coaster of emotions in such a brief time... make sure to take time to relax


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 6, 2022)

Take an afternoon nap, you deserve it!


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 6, 2022)

So does this mean you have a choice to go back if you want?  That would be good if you can be choosy about your conditions.  Money is good - it helps us get by.  Time is good too, and we never have enough.  Tough one.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 6, 2022)

Which one were you happiest about?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 6, 2022)

All of the above !   I'm really not concerned on the outcome ,, just have to know which way to go . Seems like HR doesn't know what I do as I keep it secret .  JK , they misinterpreted the release paperwork from the doctor . He stated my operation as being permanent , which of course it is . My being able to do my job is and never was in jeoprody (sp) . They took it as it was . Of course , everyone in the entire company knows I just cleaned out the other plant of equipment over the past 2 weeks !  And they think I can't walk ? So another activity form needs to be filled out by the doctor . More A$$ time for me in the garage until it's filled out . By the time I get back into work , I'll be taking my 2 weeks down in SC at the beach !


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 6, 2022)

Congrats?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 6, 2022)

Wonder if the rehire comes with a raise ? I shoulda asked for , say , an emotion disruption raise ?


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm ?glad? you had such an ?entertaining? morning!  I really hope your recovery goes well, and that the HR people and your doctor seart talking plainly with each other.  (and I hope your rehire doesn't effect your pension)


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 6, 2022)

Probably all this happened before your morning coffee, right?


----------



## Janderso (Jul 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Friggin paperwork . Caught up between work and the doctor , ya just can't win these days .


Glad to hear you are back in the saddle.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 6, 2022)

My condolences Dave.  And congratulations!  I would call it a "fielder's choice" on how you want to apply those


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 6, 2022)

After 6 , 10 or so beverages  , I'm quite ****** off , This will be a decision for then to make ,  I'll get by . Just send me the paperwork in 6 months when the meetings are over .


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 8, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> After 6 , 10 or so beverages  , I'm quite ****** off , This will be a decision for then to make ,  I'll get by . Just send me the paperwork in 6 months when the meetings are over .


Isn't it great when you are in the position of control (like you are)?  My rhetorical comment at my former place of work was, "I am a salaried employee at General Motors.  At my level, I'm essentially an hourly employee with no union representation.  I am not a slave as I'm paid for what I do.  However, to my leadership, I'm what is called an indentured servant; I have debt to pay off and leadership knows it.  They can do anything they want to me and I have no recourse".  

It's a WONDERFUL position to be in once your debt is paid off.  Not that I left as a grumpy old man, but it was nice to be in a position when told I needed to spend the day in -20F weather crawling under cars to say "I don't think so, Homey don't play that no mo'".

My wife is a Unigraphics designer for a defense contractor.  She told them at the start of the year that she was retiring at the end of April.  That gave her leadership 4 months to find a replacement.  They came to her a week before she was leaving and asked if there was anyway they could get her to stay on.  She said, "Sure, I'll work 3 days a week, come in a 7:30 - 4:00 (core hours had been 8 - 5 which put her in rush hour traffic both ways), and I want a $5 / hour raise".  They came back with an okay on the 3-day week, but still an 8-5 schedule and no raise.  "Consider me retired, I hope things go well for you".  They gave her everything she asked for.  Something about being in a good position when it comes to negotiation!

It'll work out for the best for you.  Like my dad was fond of saying, "Good people always land on their feet".

Bruce


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 8, 2022)

No crap ? A Unigraphics designer for DOD ? I spent weeks up in a former GM plant in Toronto for Unigraphics years ago . So they are still running it I take it . Very cool to hear that . 

So I just got back from dropping off more paperwork at the docs office . We'll see what comes out of all this maybe next week .  Everyone is telling me to re-open the shop and services with an LLC and charge what I want .


----------



## rabler (Jul 8, 2022)

Jobs like to act like they are doing you a favor by employing you, and that they get to make all the rules.  We've been conditioned to sign stuff in that game.  You don't have to play their game all the time.

My wife had announced her retirement 9 months out, an email to management saying she would retire.  6 months before retirement her last cost of living raise (around 2%?) didn't show up on the paycheck due to HR fumbling the ball on a paperwork transfer of departments, and she sent out several inquiry emails.  At 2 months out, it still hadn't been resolved, and HR was pressing her to sign the actual retirement paperwork, promising they would straighten out the raise issue. I pointed out her pension was based on her salary at retirement, and was therefore in jeopardy.   I told her to send out an email to all managers involved with a cc: to HR, putting her retirement on hold until HR got it straight.  Because she was teaching on a semester basis, and they couldn't assign her classes with a TBD retirement, she got paid another 2 months without going into the office, while HR got all the paperwork straight and she got a check for the back pay.  At which point she signed the paperwork to retire.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 8, 2022)

rabler said:


> Jobs like to act like they are doing you a favor by employing you, and that they get to make all the rules.  We've been conditioned to sign stuff in that game.  You don't have to play their game all the time.
> 
> My wife had announced her retirement 9 months out, an email to management saying she would retire.  6 months before retirement her last cost of living raise (around 2%?) didn't show up on the paycheck due to HR fumbling the ball on a paperwork transfer of departments, and she sent out several inquiry emails.  At 2 months out, it still hadn't been resolved, and HR was pressing her to sign the actual retirement paperwork, promising they would straighten out the raise issue. I pointed out her pension was based on her salary at retirement, and was therefore in jeopardy.   I told her to send out an email to all managers involved with a cc: to HR, putting her retirement on hold until HR got it straight.  Because she was teaching on a semester basis, and they couldn't assign her classes with a TBD retirement, she got paid another 2 months without going into the office, while HR got all the paperwork straight and she got a check for the back pay.  At which point she signed the paperwork to retire.


I LOVE hearing those types of stories!  It took me a few years to realize that HR works for the company, not the employee.

Bruce


----------



## rabler (Jul 8, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> I LOVE hearing those types of stories!  It took me a few years to realize that HR works for the company, not the employee.
> 
> Bruce


Yep.  HR's job is to keep the company from running afoul of labor laws without burdening executive management.


----------

